# Tried a new New holland br750



## 1eyedjack (Feb 28, 2013)

I have jd457ss that is giving me a fit , a belt broke ,a bearing went out ,a roller had to replaced, put all new belts this winter . Thought I would be ready to go bale. Baled 77 wet bales broke a chain and net wrap quit . Replaced 2 chains, 2 idlers, and a sprocket about 400 bucks for that . Net still doesn't work , called new holland dealer they bought out a new br750ss it pulled over a 1/3 almost 1/2 easier than my baler with 4800 bales thru it . Everybody else that farms much has went with the new holland baler. They offered 16500 for the 457 trade . I keep telling myself I got the jd running good then something else breaks . Just hate to go in debt of the difference . Any thoughts?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Only 4800 thru the 457? That's a low bale count.....what's the trade diff?

Btw, if the net ain't working I wouldn't say it's working right......what's up with the net?


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Yes make your life easier go buy the NH 750 baler ... also make my life easier on the fourm and tell every body what a POS JD balers are.. I sure wish you would have threw your post up last week when I said ALL JD balers should Burn.. either in the field or in H..L


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

somedevildawg said:


> Only 4800 thru the 457? That's a low bale count.....what's the trade diff?


Take Note there devildawg another satisfied JD baler owner


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Here we go again......just trade it and get a yeller one, wait no one wants it......well, i guess someone wanted it for 16k  Not a bad trade in price BTW, how old is that baler and what has it been baling?


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Notice the net isn't work;n and it won't bale wet bales !!!!! UMM Where have i heard that before ?? Let me think here for a moment >>> OHHH YA that crazy JD hater that went on a rampage last week... Now if I could only remember his name... UM I think it started with a S Sam ? Sherman? Na that was it either ....was it Silly ? well maybe but that just doesn't seem right .......Snowball ya that was it ... Wait That's me Just FYI Va. is abou 1000 miles from Wi.. so it might be worth some thing on the east coast but they sure ain't worth anything here


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

At least you admit that you're crazy


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Snowball, I just have to ask what color of baler do you like? Maybe I'm mistaken but I thought you made a post a while back about some NH baler being an absolute POS.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

snowball said:


> Notice the net isn't work;n and it won't bale wet bales !!!!! UMM Where have i heard that before ?? Let me think here for a moment >>> OHHH YA that crazy JD hater that went on a rampage last week... Now if I could only remember his name... UM I think it started with a S Sam ? Sherman? Na that was it either ....was it Silly ? well maybe but that just doesn't seem right .......Snowball ya that was it ... Wait That's me Just FYI Va. is abou 1000 miles from Wi.. so it might be worth some thing on the east coast but they sure ain't worth anything here


FYI I know where the hell VA is......you forgot to mention theat crazy JD hater that (retired ?)from JD


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

FarmerCline said:


> Snowball, I just have to ask what color of baler do you like? Maybe I'm mistaken but I thought you made a post a while back about some NH baler being an absolute POS.


Yeller cline, yeller.....he used to have an ole dog named that, sob ran away


----------



## 1eyedjack (Feb 28, 2013)

I have a lot of jd equipment but this baler is a pos . Local jd dealer wants me to trade for a 459 for diff, of 17500 giving me 16200 but they are the same baler . I the new holland is 18000 diff. With a 5 row pickup with rubber teeth ( reminds me of the rubber teeth on a 256/258 rake) local farmer has one he say can't jam em and wet bales 75 percent of the time . Over 2500 on his never missed a bale or jammed . I found a used 7060 br 4000 bales but want 7 differ. I know this hay season and everybody else is broke down / etc . Wanting to trade / buy .iam scared of a used baler . Yes told local jd I would have caught it on fire I was so mad at it -and called insurance co and told them bad thing happened . They just stared at me like I had called my girlfriend fat.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

1eyedjack said:


> I have a lot of jd equipment but this baler is a pos . Local jd dealer wants me to trade for a 459 for diff, of 17500 giving me 16200 but they are the same baler . I the new holland is 18000 diff. With a 5 row pickup with rubber teeth ( reminds me of the rubber teeth on a 256/258 rake) local farmer has one he say can't jam em and wet bales 75 percent of the time . Over 2500 on his never missed a bale or jammed . I found a used 7060 br 4000 bales but want 7 differ. I know this hay season and everybody else is broke down / etc . Wanting to trade / buy .iam scared of a used baler . Yes told local jd I would have caught it on fire I was so mad at it -and called insurance co and told them bad thing happened . They just stared at me like I had called my girlfriend fat.


Ignore snowball. The 459 is upgraded in regards to the bearings. I can't say if there are any upgrades to the silage kit over the years. Bought my first net wrap this year so won't say anything about it yet except 1000 bales and its working good for us. I ran a 458 with only the high moisture kit in it, have over 9700 bales through it. Approx 70% of those bales are baleage and its been a great baler. Have only lost one bearing due to baleage and did some work on the belts last summer. I my opinion that is not bad considering it is not a s.s. Added the 459 s.s. this year to take the stress off of the 458.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Just went through this "should I get a New Holland baler" conversation with a guy I know who was totally frustrated trying to do wet bales with a Vermeer 604 M. We concluded that the New Holland was the best "American" baler to do wet hay with. Going with a Krone/Claas/Welger or some other Euro baler designed for silage would be the best choice for baleage, but impractical. The Vermeer got traded for a 2012 NH 4x5. So far the owner is happy with the trade. It will be interesting to see how he likes the NH in dry hay.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

IH 1586 said:


> Ignore snowball. The 459 is upgraded in regards to the bearings. I can't say if there are any upgrades to the silage kit over the years. Bought my first net wrap this year so won't say anything about it yet except 1000 bales and its working good for us. I ran a 458 with only the high moisture kit in it, have over 9700 bales through it. Approx 70% of those bales are baleage and its been a great baler. Have only lost one bearing due to baleage and did some work on the belts last summer. I my opinion that is not bad considering it is not a s.s. Added the 459 s.s. this year to take the stress off of the 458.


I see 1586 your must be a liberal cause that is exactly what a liberal would say ignore somebody that doesn't agree with your ways of thinking... the funny thing about all this is 1 eyed jack started the thread I just agreed with him.. sure is funny that It tends to piss off all you Deere baler loves when somebody doesn't think that they are the best LOL... I don't really care myself other than the fact I bet I spent more time with JD balers in 1 year than most people do in 10 yrs.. I and worked on and ran them almost everyday day of the year day in day out for 6 years with JD forage works Research & Development dept. and ran them side by side with almost every other manufacture in every different crop and every different part of the US.. But once again just ignore me cause I don't know anything about JD balers , I sure don;t have any point to prove here just give'n my opinion about them... I think they are so over rated it isn't even funny.. But I'am just 1 person ..... to answer your question Farmer Cline we have 4 round balers in our business 2 NH a 7060 silage special and a 7090 crop special which are my partner's I have a Vermeer 605 super M silage special and super M 604 silage special We get along fine with any of them.. in fact our best customers are people with JD balers we get 4 to 5 calls every week wanting us to make wet bales for them ..... But Please ignore any thing I have to say at the request of 1586 as I don't conform to his way of thinking after All he just bought a New JD 459 I wounder if the salesman told him before or after he bought the baler about the 1600.bale density kit that you need to buy to" try" and make a tight bale .. ? the salesman are told by Mother Deere herself not to say anything about it untill after the customer has bought the New Baler. LOL Just one question why does the Vermeer 605 Super M weight 1600 lbs more than the JD 569 ? Maybe because it's built heaver ? or is that some thing that should be ignored also ? I'am sure it's not important either ...


----------



## hay rake (Dec 31, 2011)

now i feel better. i was starting to question the quality of my old nh 740. the neighbor, who is all green,tried a new jd baler a few years back. when it went back they still had some hay to bale and asked me to do it. after i finished i asked how my baler compared to the jd. they didn't want to talk about it. told me everything i needed to know. i was so happy when our jd turned into a new holland. so happy it's only been 10 years and iv'e put it so far from my mind i can't even remember what model it was. i just remember how much i hated it. i know there are people who love them but then again people keep cobras for pets. also how old is the 458? 10 years and i never put a bearing in my 740 until this week


----------



## hay rake (Dec 31, 2011)

just thought of something else. we were going to buy another round baler but decided to go with a 3x3 square instead. but while i was looking i had a chance at a left over 7060 but after having the 740 and seeing the updates that i would go with the 450. 1eyedjack if you talk to hew holland owners i THINK the biggest complaint you would hear would be in the pick-up. my 740 being the worst. i believe the 450 fixed these. i guess i should say the new series did. you might want to look at that if you decide to go with the older series. hope it helps


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

snowball said:


> . I don't really care myself other than the fact I bet I spent more time with JD balers in 1 year than most people do in 10 yrs.. I and worked on and ran them almost everyday day of the year day in day out for 6 years with JD forage works LOL Just one question why does the Vermeer 605 Super M weight 1600 lbs more than the JD 569 ? Maybe because it's built heaver ? or is that some thing that should be ignored also ? I'am sure it's not important either ...


Is that the reason your handle is "snowball" from baling snow balls in the Winter with a JD baler at Ottumwa,IA factory???????? I've never seen a JD rd baler break into pieces so to me that extra 1600#s that a Vermeer baler weighs over a JD rd baler could indicate "CRUDE CONSTRUCTION".

You never did state if you knew Denny Amsty that was employed at the JD forage works in Ottumwa????????????????????????????


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

hay rake said:


> now i feel better. i was starting to question the quality of my old nh 740. the neighbor, who is all green,tried a new jd baler a few years back. when it went back they still had some hay to bale and asked me to do it. after i finished i asked how my baler compared to the jd. they didn't want to talk about it. told me everything i needed to know. i was so happy when our jd turned into a new holland. so happy it's only been 10 years and iv'e put it so far from my mind i can't even remember what model it was. i just remember how much i hated it. i know there are people who love them but then again people keep cobras for pets. also how old is the 458? 10 years and i never put a bearing in my 740 until this week


The baler was about 4 years old when I replaced it. The cause, Was baling silage and got a football size ball of hay rolling around in side the belts and got jammed between the upper rollers. Took forever to dig that out. The baler is not setup for silage so that is why it on me and not the baler. Other than that it has worked well. When your baling with a open station you can here the buildup when it starts to get bad and you can clean it out. It doesn't happen often and depends on the moisture and crop length.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

snowball said:


> I see 1586 your must be a liberal cause that is exactly what a liberal would say ignore somebody that doesn't agree with your ways of thinking... the funny thing about all this is 1 eyed jack started the thread I just agreed with him.. sure is funny that It tends to piss off all you Deere baler loves when somebody doesn't think that they are the best LOL... I don't really care myself other than the fact I bet I spent more time with JD balers in 1 year than most people do in 10 yrs.. I and worked on and ran them almost everyday day of the year day in day out for 6 years with JD forage works Research & Development dept. and ran them side by side with almost every other manufacture in every different crop and every different part of the US.. But once again just ignore me cause I don't know anything about JD balers , I sure don;t have any point to prove here just give'n my opinion about them... I think they are so over rated it isn't even funny.. But I'am just 1 person ..... to answer your question Farmer Cline we have 4 round balers in our business 2 NH a 7060 silage special and a 7090 crop special which are my partner's I have a Vermeer 605 super M silage special and super M 604 silage special We get along fine with any of them.. in fact our best customers are people with JD balers we get 4 to 5 calls every week wanting us to make wet bales for them ..... But Please ignore any thing I have to say at the request of 1586 as I don't conform to his way of thinking after All he just bought a New JD 459 I wounder if the salesman told him before or after he bought the baler about the 1600.bale density kit that you need to buy to" try" and make a tight bale .. ? the salesman are told by Mother Deere herself not to say anything about it untill after the customer has bought the New Baler. LOL Just one question why does the Vermeer 605 Super M weight 1600 lbs more than the JD 569 ? Maybe because it's built heaver ? or is that some thing that should be ignored also ? I'am sure it's not important either ...


You didn't piss me off. I just have been happy with the one I have currently and the ones I have had in the past. Had one other color and it only made it 2 years before it was gone. To many issues with sensors. There seem to be other people on here that like theirs just as much. Everyone is entitled to their opinion. When I have a bad experience may look else where. Until then......


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Ya know, one has to wonder Sno.........what did they fire you for? Out with the old and in with the new?


----------



## 1eyedjack (Feb 28, 2013)

I didn't mean to cause a heated debated on green , have a lot of jd equipment , I am just a part time farmer Just trying to get info on the new holland . 
As for the pickup on this 1.8 I guess this meters which is odd because the baler is made in USA . 5 bar pickup instead 1.5 width with 4 row pickup is what they are trying to sell me on . Said 4 bar had spring teeth instead of rubber. The jd will jam with wet hay broke the chain last time but when Iam ready to bale Iam ready . When you work for hitler they don't understand the weather/ breakdowns etc . The neighbor won't answer phone because he doesn't want to bale for me and I hate to bother him. He will answer just feel bad about it.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

1eyedjack said:


> I didn't mean to cause a heated debated on green , have a lot of jd equipment , I am just a part time farmer Just trying to get info on the new holland .
> As for the pickup on this 1.8 I guess this meters which is odd because the baler is made in USA . 5 bar pickup instead 1.5 width with 4 row pickup is what they are trying to sell me on . Said 4 bar had spring teeth instead of rubber. The jd will jam with wet hay broke the chain last time but when Iam ready to bale Iam ready . When you work for hitler they don't understand the weather/ breakdowns etc . The neighbor won't answer phone because he doesn't want to bale for me and I hate to bother him. He will answer just feel bad about it.


I hear ya on that one 1eyedjack.......like you, I looked at the new baler as well, I have a br7060 and it's always been a good baler, only have about 5k thru it tho......I like the NH and they gave me a good trade, at the end of the day, I find it hard to spend money on something that doesn't profit me......mine puts a bunch of grass in a big ole ball.....for that I get paid a pentance


----------



## hay rake (Dec 31, 2011)

todd they call that farming. don't worry 1eyedjack people are usually passionate about their equipment and usually believe they have the best, otherwise they wouldn't have it. that's why i always beat things around then ask my wife. if she can't punch holes in it, we go with it. that's not a joke. i give her the pros and cons and she shoots holes in em. trust me she can shoot. no matter what you get for answers here, it all comes down to you have to use and be happy with what YOU NEED. sometimes we all give way to much information because we all KNOW we are right. the problem being that we are all right(even the guys with john deere) for what,how and where we do it. enjoy the confusion.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Tx Jim said:


> Is that the reason your handle is "snowball" from baling snow balls in the Winter with a JD baler at Ottumwa,IA factory???????? I've never seen a JD rd baler break into pieces so to me that extra 1600#s that a Vermeer baler weighs over a JD rd baler could indicate "CRUDE CONSTRUCTION".
> 
> You never did state if you knew Denny Amsty that was employed at the JD forage works in Ottumwa????????????????????????????


I told you TXJim that I knew him.. I will say this again I didn't work in the factory.. I was on the R&D team that traveled the US... testing all JD Forage harvesting Products...I have seen them break I've seen tailgates fall off I've seen the hitch break where it is welded to the front frame .. Again TxJim come up here for a week of baling High moisture hay.. I don;t think you understand what baling wet hay is like I mean 50% moisture and even 60 5 in a wet field on hills but don't be to disappointed when you don't see your JD balers .cause they are sitting in the sheds waiting for dry hay to TRY and bale


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

1eyedjack said:


> I didn't mean to cause a heated debated on green , have a lot of jd equipment , I am just a part time farmer Just trying to get info on the new holland .
> As for the pickup on this 1.8 I guess this meters which is odd because the baler is made in USA . 5 bar pickup instead 1.5 width with 4 row pickup is what they are trying to sell me on . Said 4 bar had spring teeth instead of rubber. The jd will jam with wet hay broke the chain last time but when Iam ready to bale Iam ready . When you work for hitler they don't understand the weather/ breakdowns etc . The neighbor won't answer phone because he doesn't want to bale for me and I hate to bother him. He will answer just feel bad about it.


I can tell you this !eyed jack the pickups on the new New Holland balers are built better than the previous balers and the % bar vs the $ bar would be a improvement I have not run a new series yet and my partner is thinking about trading the 7060 in on a new 450 the salesmen is suppose to let us demo 1 in the next week or so.. I have just looked them over quickly and I like the design of them but we get along well with the 7060 and 7090 but the 60 is going to need some work done to it and it has 9300 bales with the original belts bearing and pick is going to need cam bearings also so maybe it's time to trade


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

somedevildawg said:


> Ya know, one has to wonder Sno.........what did they fire you for? Out with the old and in with the new?


I left there due to a death in the family Devildawg... I need to stay closer to my mother and so JD offer me a position as a service manger at a dealership close to home which I took untill I had the opportunity to farm full time


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Sorry, I just figure the way you seem to hate em.......seems very contrary to my way of thinking, but then since I was 17 I was working for myself and having to keep that steam roller from running over my ass every Friday, so I am admit-ably a bit out of touch with the reality of the corporate world. I'm sure it was worth every pita customer/baler and higher-up to ultimately be closer to mom......

Heck as far as equipment goes, I have a rainbow of colors, looks like the damn carnival came to town when we roll in to a field........but man, that green shore is purty


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

somedevildawg said:


> Sorry, I just figure the way you seem to hate em.......seems very contrary to my way of thinking, but then since I was 17 I was working for myself and having to keep that steam roller from running over my ass every Friday, so I am admit-ably a bit out of touch with the reality of the corporate world. I'm sure it was worth every pita customer/baler and higher-up to ultimately be closer to mom......
> 
> Heck as far as equipment goes, I have a rainbow of colors, looks like the damn carnival came to town when we roll in to a field........but man, that green shore is purty


You don't have to be sorry I enjoyed my time with Mother Deere and learned alot.. It was time for me to go away as my interest was focused on other opportunity's Dawg I had you pegged as a JD round baler owner sure not a NH.. I guess I was wrong .. wouldn't be the 1st time... I also know the Vermeer's that I'am so fond of have their issues also .None of them are perfect either so you buy what works for you and your operation.. that is what is so great about this forum .. I like seeing what works for other people and why it does or doesn't ... I should state that I don't hate JD balers .. Just think they are way overrated is all .. It sometimes gets to me when some pople think that they are the perfect baler .. because they aren't neither are any of the others


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

I have two round balers myself, Deere and Vermeer. I like them both


----------



## hay rake (Dec 31, 2011)

i didn't work for deere, just been on a tractor since i was 4. i HATE jd round balers had one never will make that mistake again. that being said i will never tell someone that they are wrong. neighbor bled greed. i helped him harrow with his 5020 one day. when done he asked me what i thought, and i told him. it's a good thing you never ran anything else cause you'd never come back to these green things. but but he loved the and they were his. i wore a John Deere t-shirt to that man's funeral, his family said it was the nicest thing i could have done for him. yes i love allis and ih. but if you see pictures of the farm you will see nh hay equipment except the big baler that is hesston, and so will the next. our corn planter as well as grain drills are john deere with a brillion thrown in. tractors don't look like a rainbow because to many colors. orange, red, silver and two shades of green. grandfather had a 44 styled A that he got during the war and dad always talked about people came to watch it work and ask "what you gonna do with such a big tractor". now gramp was really proud of that tractor, but the truth was it was supposed to be a farmall M. the dealer couldn't get one and then they wanted to much. the end to my rant is gramp used to say there's only one color for tractor;s and that's green. not oliver or jd green but the color of U.S. money. if it works and costs less that's the one to own. i take that to heart with everything we run. but our biggest purchase year in and year out is grease and oil.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Sorry no text due to poor reading comprehension on my part


----------



## Circle MC Farms LLC (Jul 22, 2011)

Nothing but John Deere hay rollers of any size around here. Little to No New Holland parts/service support, and people have just had bad experience with the machines themselves. One local guy was the holdout and finally switched to Deere after his third New Holland burned in the field. 
Edit: Forgot to mention, nobody here has any interest in hay bales at 50% moisture because it isn't dairy country. I'll stick with my Deere because I bale dry hay and I have dealer support.

Also, without continuing the pissing match or mentioning any names: 
It doesn't matter how smart you are, or how knowledgable about a topic, if you act like a **** to people and treat them as inferior, no one will give a rat's *** who you are or what you have to say.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

snowball said:


> I told you TXJim that I knew him.. I will say this again I didn't work in the factory.. I was on the R&D team that traveled the US... testing all JD Forage harvesting Products...I have seen them break I've seen tailgates fall off I've seen the hitch break where it is welded to the front frame .. Again TxJim come up here for a week of baling High moisture hay.. I don;t think you understand what baling wet hay is like I mean 50% moisture and even 60 5 in a wet field on hills but don't be to disappointed when you don't see your JD balers .cause they are sitting in the sheds waiting for dry hay to TRY and bale


I guess I overlooked that you stated you knew Denny. I guess you overlooked that I stated in my area in North central Tx very little high moisture hay is baled & wrapped at this time but it seems to be expanding a little every year. Plus I disabled and have no desire to travel above the Red River.


----------



## 1eyedjack (Feb 28, 2013)

Update the green machine is gone . I looked like the new holland is built like a tank. So we will see.


----------

